# HELP!! Blue-tongued Skink Not Eating



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

My BTS has stopped eating and isnt pooing regular. He wont touch bugs and will only eat small amounts of egg/meat. He looks really thin and flat, not round like he should.
Can anyone help?


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Anyone? He's really not looking healthy


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

I know absoloutly nothing about BTS's but I know that when I have had trouble with my lizards the thing to do is go back and check the basics.. ie Lighting, Temps what substrate he/she is on. The next thing maybe to try a warm bath as that helps pooing.. I would also ring a herp vet near to you to make an appointment just to make sure nothing else is wrong..

Liz


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Well he has done an absolutely huge poo but I don't know how because he hasn't eaten anything. It was fairly sloppy, don't think it should've been


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

How long have you had him for? Maybe he just needs to settle down into his new environment.. I would keep an eye on him over the next few days if you're still not happy take him to a vet. 

Liz


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Had him a few months now. Got him in february I think. He hasn't been eating right for a few weeks. I'm trying not to have to go to the vets because the nearest one that isn't useless with reptiles is in Keighley, a pain in the arse to get to


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

If he is an impost there are lots that could be wrong, mostley digestive disorders.
Could he have worms ? 
Could he have a bactreial infection.
Is it too hot / cold for him.
Is the cage big enough.
Does he have his own cages as BT's do not like to live with other reptiles, unless they can eat them ;O)
What are you feeding him ( mine liked banana and mince beef )
Does he have access to a UV light ( is the light still producing UV, as many produce reduced amounts after a few months )
How old is he, could it be just an old lizard.
Just a few things to think about.
Stephen.


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

As far as I know he's CB November 06 and his viv is the same temp as it always has been- 100f ambient in the warm end. 
I think everything is ok, i've just done a video of him and he ate a couple of worms but thats it. Have a look and see if theres anything you can see wrong: http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUYq_qs1fK4


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Cage looks like a 3 x 1 foot aquarium, which is OK for a BT of that size.
100oF is OK if the cage is large but I would drop it to about 90oF in a cage that size.
What is the temp away from the hot spot, center cage and over the water bowl.
My BT's did not like it hot and used to hide in warmer weather.
He looks young and health enough but I would not feed him many mealworms as they can cause digestive problems in BT's.
I glimsed a tube light, is it UV. BT's do need access to UV.
Stephen


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

SnakeBreeder said:


> Cage looks like a 3 x 1 foot aquarium, which is OK for a BT of that size.
> 100oF is OK if the cage is large but I would drop it to about 90oF in a cage that size.
> What is the temp away from the hot spot, center cage and over the water bowl.
> My BT's did not like it hot and used to hide in warmer weather.
> ...


Well its a 48"X18"X18" viv actually. Its around 73f cool end bout 85f-ish in the middle. Theres a 36" UV tube running along the top of the viv. Might knock the temperature down a bit. 
How important is the drop at night? I've never dropped it.


----------



## gloom_kitty (Apr 23, 2007)

jaf jaf is so lovely 

my few weeks of bts ownership has shown me that as far as loki is concerned lambs liver is the most yummy thing on earth. i also liquidised some kidneys and brocoli and that was given the ok as well.

jaf jaf might just be bored with what you have been feeding him.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

To be honest I don't know if a night time drop is needed.
Mine all used to drop because of the room temp where I lived.It got very cold some nights and the heaters were low power, so the temp must have dropped.
Stephen


----------



## BELIAL (Nov 10, 2006)

You HAVE to have a drop in temps at night...they will not sleep if you don't. If they don't sleep they won't eat etc etc.

BTS are bullet proof and having one that won't eat is not good. This would suggest the husbandry is not right or it is ill..


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh bugger. Right, i'll give him his drop then and maybe ring the vets if he doesn't start eating soon. He goes to sleep, I can see him with his little eyes shut sometimes. He doesn't come out of his hide a whole lot though, not for more than a couple of hours a day (spread over the day)


----------



## domcornwall (Jan 19, 2008)

do you have to cook the liver


----------



## domcornwall (Jan 19, 2008)

do you have to cook the liver?


----------



## InnyBee (Mar 10, 2011)

SnakeBreeder said:


> I would not feed him many mealworms as they can cause digestive problems in BT's.
> Stephen


Sorry to butt in your conversation. Are the mealworm-digestive problems just in BTs? I have a fire skink. She's quite shy still, so I have to leave food in the viv. Locusts climb and crickets burrow, so she eats alot of mealworms, which are easily accessible. She hasn't eaten in over a week now and I'm getting really worried.
Thanks
-i


----------



## BlazzingGecko53 (Oct 19, 2009)

*I know this thread is a little old but i dont have any heat on at night as they need to cool down aslong as the temp does not go lower then 60 then you are fine i have had mine for coming on a year and never once had problems with them feeding, pooing etc*


----------

